# One born every minute series 3



## Hs1987

Omg I'm so excited been announced this morning that series 3 starts 4th of January channel 4 9pm. I love this program and can't wait 4 it 2 start


----------



## truly_blessed

oh no!!!!! I'm due on the 14th but I love this program. I really really shouldn't watch it so close to birth but I just won't be able to stop myself and I'll end up traumatised.


----------



## Pearls18

truly_blessed said:


> oh no!!!!! I'm due on the 14th but I love this program. I really really shouldn't watch it so close to birth but I just won't be able to stop myself and I'll end up traumatised.

The first series came out when I was pregnant, so by the time the second series came out I had given birth, I enjoyed it so much more second time round (especially knowing I wasn't due to do it in 8 or whatever months time haha) and it is even more emotional with the memories etc, so maybe record and watch afterwards, and after you have healed a bit so you don't wince hehe, you'll be fine hun, magical time :flower:


----------



## Hs1987

Lol. I'm sure when my time comes round I'll end up regretting watching it but I can't help it it's like my favourite tv program. Makes me even more broody than I already am tho. Lol.


----------



## J04NN4

My hubby won't let me watch as it makes me too emotional :cry: It usually starts off with happy tears and ends with wails of 'why can't we have a baby nooooooooowwww??!!' :blush:


----------



## babyfan82

yay! I so love this programme! Excited! Ha ha ha


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Ohhh, I love OBEM! I always used to watch it on the internets while hubby was at work on a Saturday morning, so as not to inflict it upon him...but he doesn't work Saturdays any more, so when am I going to watch it??! :haha: I don't know if I should watch it with him, it might put him off TTC!


----------



## Poshbird88

Yes good programme but didn't watch it last year due to being pregnant but will watch it before I start TTC


----------



## chickenchaser

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Ohhh, I love OBEM! I always used to watch it on the internets while hubby was at work on a Saturday morning, so as not to inflict it upon him...but he doesn't work Saturdays any more, so when am I going to watch it??! :haha: I don't know if I should watch it with him, it might put him off TTC!

DH has always watched it with me. It has allowed us to talk about the different options available to us without making is so about us, if you know what I mean:haha:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I love this program!!!

When the 1st series was on I was pregnant with DD and spent every episode emotional and scared & crying "I can't do that"

The second series I had a new born and spent most of the episodes saying to the TV "Get over it love it's not that bad".

Will be interesting to see how I react this time :rofl:


----------



## jenwantsababy

I looooove this show, watching it right now!! :blush: of course i thought it would be a good idea to show it to my husband last night. hahaha now he is all nervous. he learned a couple things though. :)


----------



## goddess25

Have never seen it as I never manage to catch it on the BBC Iplayer and I have heard so much about it. Must try and catch it this time.


----------



## Pearls18

goddess25 said:


> Have never seen it as I never manage to catch it on the BBC Iplayer and I have heard so much about it. Must try and catch it this time.

It's on Channel 4 so will be on 4OD :thumbup:


----------



## everdreaming

Oooooh I didn't know there was another season coming out!! How exciting, I love watching it, but it makes me cry at every birth :blush:


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Pretty excited to watch this, I love how emotional I get when each baby is born... seeing as it's all quite a way off for me (probably), I don't feel too bad watching it :3


----------



## Jenba

Yes!! I love that programme! Shame the OH doesnt lol He usually disappears up to bed mega early when its on. He hates blood!! I just know he will pass out when we have out own lol


----------



## holly2234

Ohh i love this programme! DH isnt so keen though :p

I watched the Christmas one last year when i was 7 months pregnant. Looking forward to this one now ive done it.

(I still think some of the screaming they do is mad :haha: )


----------



## Bababall

Brill! I love love love that show. They did a Christmas day special the last few years. Anyone know if that's happening this year?


----------



## everdreaming

I don't know but I hope so, that Christmas special introduced me to the show in 2010, I cried myself through Christmas it was so beautiful and broody making!!


----------



## glitterfly

oooh thank you for sharing! Cant WAIT to watch this!!! :) xxxx


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Yaaaay!!

I'm currently watching the second series with my OH as he has never seen it. When he heard a babies heartbeat for the first time he cried, ad when he saw the first baby born and place on it's Mum's chest he bawled :cloud9:

It's made him even more broody now!! :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

Now I can watch it and go 'that happened to me too!!' :rofl:


----------



## GypsyDancer

I nearly cried with happiness when i read this post. I think its one of my favourite tv programmes!


----------



## Hs1987

GypsyDancer said:


> I nearly cried with happiness when i read this post. I think its one of my favourite tv programmes!

That's wot I was like when I saw it advertised lol. Iv been waiting all year for it 2 come bk on.


----------



## jemsbabyblues

I did not know this before reading your post!! Yay :happydance:


----------



## wwchix

everdreaming said:


> I don't know but I hope so, that Christmas special introduced me to the show in 2010, I cried myself through Christmas it was so beautiful and broody making!!

A girl I went to school with is currently in hospital waiting for them to induce her on Wednesday.. she is 37 weeks and her waters broke 2 days ago. She's gonna have her little girl before xmas :) It's just so lovely!!! <3


----------



## MacBabby

I sob my way through this programme (despite it being hilarious too!) I can't even get through the opening credits without being choked up. Since you told us it's back on I've been secretly watching the last series again on 4OD and we got charged for going over the broadband allowance...oops, oh well.


----------



## kirkie11

Woohoo! I love this show!! Makes me cry tho... so lovely, yet somewhat scary!! :cry:


----------



## everdreaming

MacBabby said:
 

> I sob my way through this programme (despite it being hilarious too!) *I can't even get through the opening credits without being choked up. *Since you told us it's back on I've been secretly watching the last series again on 4OD and we got charged for going over the broadband allowance...oops, oh well.

Phew, I thought it was just me who did that :dohh:

There's no Christmas special this year :cry: disappointment!!


----------



## Hs1987

So excited its on 2 nite. Dnt forget ladies channel 4 9pm. We can drive our OHs crazy with all out broody hormones for 14 weeks whilst it's on. Lol


----------



## everdreaming

:happydance: I'm so excited!!! I don't know how my OH will respond to me sobbing at every birth but I'm really looking forward to it :thumbup: We can all watch together :D


----------



## Lil_Apple

This could defo push me over the edge from WTT to TTC :dohh:


----------



## bornthiswayxo

everdreaming said:


> :happydance: I'm so excited!!! I don't know how my OH will respond to me sobbing at every birth but I'm really looking forward to it :thumbup: We can all watch together :D

I am so looking forward to it too! My mum and I are curling up and watching it... dad won't be pleased haha.


----------



## cathbetty

hurrah it's on tonight :) Perfect way to combat the back-to-work January blues


----------



## glitterfly

beyond excited for this girlies!!!! my OH's away so TV, nice cuppa and a box of tissues it is for me! :D

xxxx


----------



## starlight2801

I may be the only one on the board but I don't think I'll be watching.
This time last year I was watching and thinking 'that will be me in a month or two' as Maia was almost due.
This year I think if I watch it I might possibly go mad with broodiness


----------



## Delamere19

I can't help but watch these!! I always cringe a bit still even though I have been through it! 

Looking forward to it though it does make me broody x


----------



## Lownthwaite

Not long now....... :happydance:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I can't wait!!!

Bring on the broodyness! :rofl:


----------



## sailorsgirl

Cant wait, my oh aint pleased but seeing as I dont watch the soaps hes not moaning :)


----------



## Kiki1993

Only 35 minutes left! :happydance: Me and OH are gonna curl up and watch it :) 
It is even more exciting now since yesterday OH told me he wanted to try sooner rather than later! It is for me to decide if I want to wait until after the wedding to try or if I want to push the wedding back and try before then! Decisions decisions and its so hard to decide! :winkwink: So incredibly broody and I know once I watch this episode I will be like "Screw the wedding, baby first!" ....then I will watch "Four weddings" or "dont tell the bride" and will be like actually wedding before baby!! Gahhh :hugs:


----------



## Pearls18

I cried at the credits :dohh: anda squaddie to make it all the more emotional, oh I hope she gives birth today!


----------



## Hs1987

Well I bawled all the way thru. Gota love it tho. Lol.


----------



## bornthiswayxo

I loved it! Cried through it a lot... That lad who got angry was portrayed very poorly :O The army couple - bless!


----------



## kirkie11

Just watched the 1st episode that i recorded of OBEM 3!! Cried lots! Gets me every time!! I'm sooo broody. Can't wait until our provisional TTC date of may!!! :)


----------

